# Marinated Olives



## Dodi (Dec 14, 2007)

350g mixed olives in brine
1 tsp coriander seeds
1 garlic clove, thinly sliced
1 orange zest
1 tsp fennel seeds
10 black peppercorns
1 large fresh red chilli, seeded, and finely chopped
1 bunch of parsley , chopped
5 tbsp olive oil

Rinse the olive, and mix with all the other ingredients, marinate for at least 2 hours


----------



## xmascarol1 (Dec 15, 2007)

This must be delicious.  I make an olive mix that has lemon zest, lemon juice and fennel as the main seasoning.  I love the taste of the lemon with the black cured olives.


----------

